# DUBAI SUN TOWER



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

* DUBAI SUN TOWER*

Dubai , United Arab Emirates
Architects: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP
Client: Nasser bin Abdullatif Alerksai Est. (Real Estate Division)
Photographer: Phillip Brown


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I think this was a proposal a while ago. It looks great but is it actually possible to build?
Here's some more pics from the proposed projects thread:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

thats it exactly. would look great imo. like a sundial little bit...


----------



## Jechtman (Aug 17, 2005)

Sun Tower??
We can do it.


----------



## msleiman (Feb 20, 2005)

if you look closely it might make it easier to understand how to build it


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

very nice, where is the location ?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

can't make it out


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

It is still a proposal, but I hope it gets built


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

the location in that rendering is random i assume.. that is not a place in dubai i think.


----------



## mc (Jul 30, 2004)

if build this will be Dbx's torre di Pisa. render looks smashing, hope they go for it.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

thats what am thinking 
cant place the golf course


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

wierd...
http://www.som.com/main.cfm


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

don't know, but we already had it before as a proposal...


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

i would love to see this tower it have very unique design


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

thats one sick tower,i like it


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

I think "Sun" comes from the concept of the old-aged curcular roman clock that refers to the sun ray.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

interesting,it very creative concept to build a tower based on ancient invention ,
but i dont think the sun clock is a roman ,i think it a ancient egyptian or ancient mesopotamia somthing like that but im 100% sure it one of these ancient civilization


----------

